# Fort Pickens Flounders



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

First time fishing for flounder. Used white Gulp swimming mullet with red jig head. Got lucky a couple times and pulled these keepers in. 1st and 2nd flounder I have ever caught. They certainly tested my patience! Pretty stoked. 13" and 16". The sail cats were hungry too. They slimed a lot of my gear...Looking forward to trying more inshore fishing.


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

"Flounders" sound weird. Is the plural form Flounder? I am a math and science guy, ha


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

There is a restaurant on the beach named Flounder's.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

floundi?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Does that say 12-8 in the sand? So you caught them tomorrow? Nice. Wish I had those skills.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think its flat fishes. That means more than 1. But hay what do I know.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice catch! I caught my first flounders on the same gulp (from the surf in the summer) so I'm glad to see those caught in December.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice flatties from the future!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice flounder !


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

great scott, marty! lol, nice catch man, I haven't hook one yet ..... thanks for sharing!!


----------

